# Mouse Festival!!!!!!! Please VOTE!!!!



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

I will be having a mouse festival in the summer and would like to know where it should be held, and about how many people will come. (For the walk in goodie bags)

So what do you guys think: Southern part of North Carolina or St. Augustine Florida?

I pick these two states because a lot of mouse people are in North Carolina.
Florida is a state which people probably have been wanting to go to, so that they can make a vacation out of it.

I will hold it on a Saturday. I have not pick the date yet. There will be vendors with toys, cages, food and drinks for people and mice. It will be indoors. There will be a raffle and maybe a silent auction. Also, there might be speakers talking about mice and a question answer section. And a contest for the best Popsicle stick creation and best mouse pictures. It would be best if people RSVP especially breeder, so that other people could arrange pick up for a mouse. The people who want a mouse would contact me and I would tell them who to contact for that kind of mouse. And we would meet at the convention.

This is not the official RSVP I just like to know about how many people and where to hold it. Either post here, PM me or just vote.

I'll also post signs places and tell other people.

Let me know if you also think there something else we could do.

I'll post the official thing on "Upcoming Shows".


----------

